# whats your favorite music (5songs)



## ja__

whats your favourite music (5songs)?

mine:
1:Metallica, Dont Thread On Me
2:Children of bodom, Hate Me
3:Children of bodom, Silent Night Bodom Night (tokyo)
4:Metallica, Fade To Black
5:Yngwie Malmsteen, Revolutions


----------



## Jason Baliban

This is close to impossible....

These are in no order:

Tool - Push It
Joe Satriani - Time
Pink Floyd - Dogs
Chicane - Halcyon
Symphony X - The Accolade

I forgot about 1,000 songs.....

I dont think i could name 5 top bands, much less songs.

jB


----------



## John N.

Lifehouse - Take Me Away
U2 - With or without you
U2 - Walk on
Savage Garden - Crash and Burn
Savage Graden - Affirmation


----------



## JanS

That is tough.

The top 5 off the top of my head are:
Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond
Ted Nugent - Strangle hold
Whitesnake - Still of the night
Paul Simon - Me and Julio....
The Escape Club - Wild, wild west


----------



## cattleman

Just 5?

La Villa Strangiato-Rush
Song for my father-Horace Silver
Adams Apple-Wayne Shorter
Little Wing- SRV Version
Freddie Hubbard-Red Clay


----------



## fishdude1984

Pink Floyd- Echoes
Pink Floyd- Careful with that axe, Eugene
Modest Mouse- Custom Concern
Roger Waters- What God Wants parts 1,2, and 3
Beethoven- Symphony Number Five 

its too hard to say what my favorite is, that’s like asking what’s the best color or what the best food is...
there’s just way too many songs out there, but I can say Pink Floyd’s my favorite band!


----------



## daFrimpster

Yes - Roundabout
Judas Priest - The Ripper
Soundgarden - Outshine
Ted Nugent - Stranglehold
Frank Zappa - Baby Snakes
I love so much different music. I feel like 5 songs isn't enough. Music keeps me sane and drives me insane. Music is what gives life movement.


----------



## Bert H

Nearly an impossible task, but...
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
Billy Joel - Scenes from an Italian Restaurant
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
Simon and Garfunkel - Sounds of Silence
U2 - One


----------



## JanS

Fishdude, you're obviously a PF fan...  Do you remember the Roger Waters album (it was an album then) that came out in the early 80's? I have it tucked away, but I can't remember what it's called. I just remember that it was a great "crank up the volume" album.


----------



## fishdude1984

Radio Kaos? is that the album your talking about?


----------



## JaySilverman

Tool - The Patient
Sufjan Stevens - Romulus
Chris Cornell - Sweet Euphoria
The Decemberists - The Soldiering Life
Isis - False Light


----------



## JanS

fishdude1984 said:


> Radio Kaos? is that the album your talking about?


Yup, that's it. Thanks! [smilie=n:


----------



## GraFFix

Picking 5 is tough, but here it goes I guess.

In no particular order...

Rush - Working man
Metallica - Wiskey in a jar
AC/DC - Jailbreak
Pink Floyd - Have a cigar
Black Sabbath - Fairies wear boots


----------



## Pseud

There's no way that I can do this...


----------



## acbaldwin

Wow there are more rockers on here than I ever woulda thunk...
Current favorites, not all time. BTW, a "top 100" list would be hard. This is unpossible!

Led Zep - Going to California & How many more times (tie)
Korn - Liar
Metallica - Of Wolf and Man
Tool - AEnema
Nine Inch Nails - Piggy
Shivaree - Goodnight moon

yeah I know I picked six! I told you it was unpossible!!


----------



## niko

Little River Polka Boys - Me and my bicycle going to town
Vrazel Polka Band - Accordion love
Fabulous Six Czech Band - Cloverleaf shirt
Havlak Polka Time Band - New white knee high socks
Polka Happy Polka - Festival song


--Nikolay


----------



## MatPat

As was stated, this is a near impossible task but for *today* my top 5 are:

Tool - Schism
Soundgarden - Outshined
Metallica - One
Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name of
Danzig - Mother


----------



## JaySilverman

alot of tool fans here


----------



## acbaldwin

They throw some of the best live performances. I had to go twice! Both times I saw them on the tour that Jay's picture is from.


----------



## Pseud

Yeah. I was gonna comment on the number of Tool fans here.
I cannot wait for the new CD, especially with all the secrecy and hype surrounding it. DC is a fantastic drummer. Shouldn't be too long now guys.

Oh, and my favorite Tool song? Can't pick one! Probably Push1t or 46 & 2... or maybe The Grudge...


----------



## Jason Baliban

DC is the best drummer in the world. I saw him do a drum clinic.....I was 20 feet away from the god himself!!!! I have never been the same!!! I will try to dig up some pics when I get home.

Oh and you know we are not waiting on DC to finish his part in the studio, he tracks his drums in 2-3 takes!!!

jB


----------



## Pseud

Haha, yeah, I used to have a nice pic of DC's kit. It was immense. He is a legend. Man, getting so psyched. You know it's already been recorded right? Blair said something about a may release on toolband.com....


----------



## Jason Baliban

Two shots of the master....

jB


----------



## Pseud

\m/


----------



## Gumby

I like a huge mix of music, here are some of my pics (more than 5):

311- Grassroots AND 8:16AM (all 311, really)
The Postal Service- Brand New Colony
Slayer- Death's Head
Pantera- Cowboys From Hell
Marilyn Manson- Disposable Teens
Mindless Self Indulgence- Tom Sawyer
Sublime- 54-46 Thats My Number/Ball and Chain
Talib Kweli- A Game
OutKast- Gasoline Dreams
Rx Bandits- Taking Chase as The Serpent Sleeps
Shpongle- Divine Moments of Truth
Gorillaz- Dare
God Lives Underwater- Drag me Down
Freaky Flow- The Swinger AND Edit
Fall Out Boy- 7 Minutes In Heaven (Atavan Halen)
Zebrahead- Subtract you
Tool- Ticks and Leaches, 46 & 2, Interolance, and Parabola (pretty much ALL Tool)

I could go on and on, with favorites from different generas... but I wont because that'd take forever


----------



## Pseud

This thread makes me laugh. It's kinda funny. I totally didn't expect a bunch of planted tank geeks to listen to so much hard rock and metal!


----------



## Jason Baliban

Gumby said:


> 311- Grassroots AND 8:16AM (all 311, really)


One of the top 3 live bands.....311! Thank god, finally a 311 fan. I listen to 311 everyday.....its good for my soul!!!

Keep it on the up.

jB


----------



## acbaldwin

Pseud said:


> This thread makes me laugh. It's kinda funny. I totally didn't expect a bunch of planted tank geeks to listen to so much hard rock and metal!


Amen to that.
EDIT:
Wait, did you just call me a geek??


----------



## Lydia

I don't know if I could pick 5 so here are a few favorites in no particular order.

Hick Town-Jason Aldean
Why-Jason Aldean
If Heaven-Andy Griggs
Wake Me Up When September Ends-Green Day
Like We Never Loved At All-Faith Hill and Tim McGraw
The Lighthouse's Tale-Nickel Creek
Gone-Montgomery Gentry
Angry All the Time-Tim Mcgraw
Holy Water-Big & Rich
Harder to Breath-Maroon 5
Better Life-Keith Urban
Home-Michael Buble'
You Raise Me Up-Josh Groban
Stays in Mexico-Toby Keith
I Love You This Much-Jimmy Wayne
Show Me the Way-Styx
Best I Ever Had-Gary Allen or the original artist (I can't remember their name)
Santeria-Sublime 

Ok so I like country and a lot of other music lol. This list could go on and on...

Does anyone else here like country?? I've seen mostly rock...


----------



## JanS

I know country is very popular, but I'd rather have a root canal with no Novocaine than listen to it. ;-) That's not to knock those who like it; we all have our own tastes and many people don't care for my choice of music. Variety is the spice of life, and we should listen to what _we_ like. 

That said, I do like some of the older stuff like Charlie Daniels, Johnny Cash, etc.


----------



## Jack W

Jimi Hendrix - Red House 
Rolling Stones - Can't You Here Me Knockin
Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You
Primus - Tommy The Cat
Frank Zappa - One Size Fits All album


----------



## scitz

No electronica tweakheads in here? [edit: skipped Gumby's post]

Didn't see a single mention of ANYTHING Simon Posford did (most famously is Shpongle... *grin*)

DC is a god. It has been said and is true. I used to play drums in a little garage band with some friends back in early highschool, I was terrible but Danny was my idol. It's a shame that so many kids know the names of overpaid atheltes and empty "musicians", yet the name of Danny Carey is all but obscure besides to Tool fans 

Though a strong and loyal fan, I worry that their time apart will get in the way of their previous tight meld. But oh well.

Artists in the MP3 player in heavy rotation (as close as I come to favorites these days)
Aphex Twin
Everything Simon Posford (Shpongle, Younger Brother and Celtic Cross... plus like 30 other aliases on various labels)
Bjork (great winter music. Toss Homogenic in the car stereo on a drive while it snows.)
Tool
Nine Inch Nails
Johnny Cash
Portishead
Mos Def
Squarepusher
Govinda (throw this DFW native's stuff in with your lady friend after the tank lights go out)
The Mars Volta
DJ Krush (japanese turntablist ambient chill breaks)
Cut Chemist
Red Hot Chili Peppers (early stuff is the best to just RAWK OUT WITCHA *AWK OUT or some such expression of musical jubilee)

Plus about 15gig more  I can send interested parties clips from some of those rare artists


----------



## Gumby

Jason Baliban said:


> One of the top 3 live bands.....311! Thank god, finally a 311 fan. I listen to 311 everyday.....its good for my soul!!!
> 
> Keep it on the up.
> 
> jB


I was wondering if anyone on here would be into them. They are by far my favorite band.


----------



## Pseud

Avril Lavigne - My Happy Ending
Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
Tori Amos - Crucify
The Corrs - Closer
Deana Carter - Strawberry Wine


haha, the funny thing is, I'm only half joking! I actually like all of those songs to some extent or another... anyway... felt this thread needed bumping


----------



## swo21259

pink floyd-shine on you crazy diamond
jethro tull-aqualung
jethro tull-songs from the wood
jethro tull-fat man
gerry rafferty-city to city


----------



## mrbelvedere138

AFI - Morning Star
Misfits - Hatebreeders
Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies
The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace With God
Dropkick Murphys - The Fields of Athenry

Second Five, if I had to choose......

Danzig - Girl
Misfits - Skulls
Dropkick Murphys - The Auld Triangle
Flogging Molly - Pirate Song
The Cure - Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Fosty

My top 5 are not really the BEST songs from the artist, but they are songs that if I start to listen to I can't ever bring myself to skip.

Top 5 From The Last Decade:
Rage Against the Machine - Tire Me (Every RATM song should be on this list)
Goldfinger - 99 Red Balloons (Toss Up with "Superman")
Bad Religion - Infected (Best Intro EVER)
System of a Down - Sad Statue
Bad Religion - Boot Stamping On A Human Face Forever

Top 5 Oldies (Old to me at least):
Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
Queen - Killer Queen
Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower (Toss Up with "Castles Made of Sand")
R.E.M. - Bad Day
The Smashing Pumpkins - 1979

That was impossibly hard, but fun.


----------



## T-Bone

My favorites change every once and a while but heres what mine are now.


Bad Religion - Dream of Unity - IMO one of there best even though not there heaviest. I think this one is always my #1

Pennywise - The Secret - The song that got me listening to them in the first place. I still love it.

Bad Religion - Better off dead - Once again the song that got me into them. Still not harcore punk song, but solid. My #2 BR song.

Spineshank - Beggining of the end - Just a cool song.

Dope - Die Mother****er Die - A stress releaser



Glad to see another B.R. fan Frosty. They're my favorite band of all time. I never tire of them.

My influences are mostly punk and metal. But I do listen to other types of music. Just not as often.


----------



## Pseud

Alright, I'm being more serious this time around:

Tool - Pu**** or 46&2 or The Grudge
Led Zeppelin - Ramble On or Going to California or In The Evening
Kyuss - Supa Scoopa and Mighty Scoop or Whitewater
NIN - Terrible Lie or Last or March of the Pigs
Soundgarden - Bleed Together or Rusty Cage or Pretty Noose or Burden in my Hand


Sorry, had to do it. Couldn't pick.


----------



## redFishblueFish

geez, only 5...

John Williams - The Imperial March
John Williams - Scherzo for Motorcycle and Orchestra (from indiana jones)
a lot of other John Williams, the man is amazing
Dispatch - Steeples
Enya - Tempus Vernum
Ventures - Hawaii Five-O


----------



## ja__

Cradle of filth - Born in a buriel ground
Cradle of filth - Medusa and the hemmlock
Led zeppelin - Stairway to heaven
Children of bodom - Living dead beat
Children of bodom - Bed of razors


----------



## acbaldwin

She was born.... born in a burial GROOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!
...man I gotta go dig my CoF CD's up!


----------



## ja__

Hope you do  theresw nothing like CoF


----------



## AFK

Random 5 favorites (it's impossible to say the utmost best 5) in no particular order:

* Radiohead - Subterranean Homesick Alien
* The Aleph - Burned To Breathe
* Mr. Bungle - None Of Them Knew They Were Robots
* The Perceptionists - Black Dialogue 
* James Holden - I Have Put Out The Light


----------



## mrbelvedere138

ja__ said:


> Cradle of filth - Born in a buriel ground
> Cradle of filth - Medusa and the hemmlock
> Led zeppelin - Stairway to heaven
> Children of bodom - Living dead beat
> Children of bodom - Bed of razors


Alright! a CoF fan. I am partial to "Absinthe with Faust" myself. Then again, Norwegians are famous for liking "black metal." I assume you listen to Carpathian Forest and Celtic Frost?


----------



## Phil Edwards

Top 5 songs I'm listening to a lot right now:

The Long One- Josh Gracin
Stay With Me- Josh Gracin
Bless the Broken Road- Rascal Flatts
When I Get Where I'm Going- Brad Paisley and Dolly Parton
Come a Little Closer- Dierks Bentley


Yeah, I'm a big country fan



Top 5 of All Time? Yikes...

One- U2
Dante's Prayer- Lorreena McKennitt
Shameless- Billy Joel and Garth Brooks (like Garth's version more)
Bless the Broken Road- Rascal Flatts
And So It Goes- Billy Joel


----------



## ja__

mrbelvedere138 said:


> Alright! a CoF fan. I am partial to "Absinthe with Faust" myself. Then again, Norwegians are famous for liking "black metal." I assume you listen to Carpathian Forest and Celtic Frost?


Yeah sure  not so much though more CoB and CoF in my ears  i must say we live up to our reputation liking hard metal and all that:rock: roud:


----------



## ja__

**** my writing was **** 

NofX - Dinosaurs Will Die (Briliant song in every sense)
Norther - Realeased
Pantera - Walk
Ramones - The kkk Tok My Baby Away
Three Days Grace - Wake Up
Misfits - Dig Up Her Bones

Bump it


----------



## DataGuru

Letsee, I can't do 5 either. and some of these will show my age. LOL

Metallica: Nothing else matters
Deep Purple: Perfect Strangers & Knocking At Your Backdoor 
Frampton: Do You Feel Like We Do
Scorpions: Send Me An Angel & The Zoo & Wind Of Change
Uriah Heep: Lady In Black & The wizard
Nickelback: Animals
Nugent: Stranglehold
Queensryche: Silent Lucidity & Another Rainy Night 
Tesla: What you give
Blue Oyster Cult: Godzilla

Others: Pink floyd, zeppelin, foghat, bad company, satriani, stevie ray, Guns n Roses, black sabbath, etc


----------



## ringram

Those are absolutely awesome choices. I like Billy Joel, but can't quite picture that song, although I like his other stuff.
Picking 5 songs would be next to impossible. I would have to break it down into bands from various decades. Some of my favorites from the 90s (high school and college years for me) were Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Smashing Pumpkins, Tool and Aerosmith. Seen all those bands live, except Tool and Nirvana and they rocked.
Interestingly enough, one of my uncles lived in the same apartment complex as Steven Tyler when they were just getting started in the early 70s or so. My uncle was attending Boston College at the time.



Bert H said:


> Nearly an impossible task, but...
> Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
> Billy Joel - Scenes from an Italian Restaurant
> Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
> Simon and Garfunkel - Sounds of Silence
> U2 - One


----------



## cs_gardener

5 songs is tough, but at this moment in time I have to say

Depeche Mode - Home
Depeche Mode - Shake the disease
Nine Inch Nails - Perfect drug
Long-view - Further
Hot Hot Heat - Bandages

Ask me again in a day and everything changes!


----------



## Script404

To many choices, plucking from top of my head, no order.

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here.
Orbital - One perfect sunrise
Stone Roses - Fools gold
Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea
Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## gibmaker

cattleman said:


> Just 5?
> 
> La Villa Strangiato-Rush
> Song for my father-Horace Silver
> Adams Apple-Wayne Shorter
> Little Wing- SRV Version
> Freddie Hubbard-Red Clay


nice avatar clockwork orange, great movie


----------



## creative-fury

Pachelbel's Canon - I really love to play George Winston's version on the piano
Mozart 
John Williams 
Beetles
Eagles


----------



## Kelley

Well, let's see......

1. Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb

2. Ghost of a Chance by Rush

3. Since I've been Lovin You by Led Zeppelin

4. Neil Young's Like a Hurricane

5. Yellow Ledbetter by Pearl Jam


----------



## primal

Tool - Schism
Deftones - Hole in the Earth
The Mars Volta - Cygnus... Vismund Cygnus
Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch
Rush - Tom Sawyer

These are just my favorite songs at the moment. They change quite frequently!


----------



## mrbelvedere138

Job For a Cowboy- Entombment of a Machine
Norma Jean- Memphis Will be Laid to Waste
Dropkick Murphys- Pipebomb on Landsdowne (hell yeah the dance remix)
AFI- Salt for Your Wounds
Tiger Army- Twenty Flight Rock


----------



## jeff63851

hmmm...

Looking through the list, I only can see country, rock, classical, and some oldies. Does anybody here listen to rap?


----------



## Steven_Chong

Shiki no Uta --Minmi
Taiyo -- Bite
99% -- BOWL
21st Century Boy -- COIL
Asterisk -- The Orange Range

Yeah, it's all Japanese POP/Rock that no one's ever heard of.


----------



## Ajax

jeff63851 said:


> Does anybody here listen to rap?


Ummmm.....yeah. Trips most people out that a 36 y.o. white boy listens to rap :lol:


----------

